

The Product Manager vs. The Product Marketing Manager - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-product-manager-vs-the-product-marketing-manager/

======
Ricardo64
Great article - short, concise and clearly articulated the differences between
the roles and responsibilities of the Product Mgr. verses the Product
Marketing Mgr.

